# A new free tool for analysing odds



## brp (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi!

I have created the *rationalbets.com* web application. It allows to identify profitable sports bets using the concept of expected value. I would be very grateful if you could have a look at it and provide some feedback, as I would like to make sure it works and is a useful tool. 

All you have to do to use it is:

Choose an event from the sidebar or add a custom one.
Set the probabilities of the event outcomes to your best knowledge using intuitive sliders.
Based on the probability distribution you specify, the tool will calculate the expected profits of your picks.

The tool is regularly updated with odds for football, NFL, baseball, and basketball. There is also an article section on maths in gambling.


----------

